# Posted Hunting Units



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Are there any left in Utah?


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

They are now called CWMU's. Lots around, but the public hunters just get sloppy seconds.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Contact details would be appreciated.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Guess not. :lol:


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry, I haven't been back on in a few days. Here is a link to the DWR page with some info on the CWMU's.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/HAM/public/


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think that is PHU stuff he is talking about. Everything I can see there is big game. We used to have a PHU program for Pheasants in Utah. There are still some around but they are mostly landowner only.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

killer thank you for the link but I was looking for PHU or CWMU for upland (pheasant) access. Guess it's chukars. God bless Teddy Roosevelt for deeding all those worthless acres into federal ownership. Never had access issues for chukars. Of course when that tool Chaffetz or our next blowhard Wimmer the Whinner take office they will figure out a way to sell "OUR" land into private ownership. If only more Utahn's would vote and more wouldn't just vote for anybody with an R next to the name. 

Wow that rant felt good. Still wish I had someplace to find pheasants on Saturday.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I noticed the DWR is planting some pheasants on a few WMA's check the DWR website under Upland Game.


----------

